Ask HN: What is your one line wisdom you would like to share? - bsldld
======
donnanorton
Little decisions you make alter your life, but they rarely do so all at once.

------
coderintherye
There are few hard technical problems, there are many hard people problems.

------
montroser
Be generous and you will be rewarded by the universe.

------
eucryphia
Don't spend your capital.

